# Brett Rogers 'looking to knock Fedor's head into the 8th row'



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

http://cagereport.net/Brett-Rogers-looking-to-knock-Fedor's-head-into-the-8th-row.html#



> Speaking exclusively to CageReport Heavyweight contender Brett 'The Grim' Rogers gave his thoughts on his upcoming clash with the man widely regarded as the number one heavyweight in MMA, Fedor Emelianenko. Brett Rogers last entered the cage in June against Andrei Arlovski, 22 seconds later and Rogers emerged the victor by way of technical Knockout, instantly establishing himself as a top contender in the Heavyweight division.
> 
> Although sporting a perfect 10-0 record, many questions are still unanswered regarding the ground skills of Brett Rogers which he assures will not be a factor in the fight:
> 
> ...


That last statement especially, the one about their records in any possible way being the same, is laughably ridiculous. Rogers has faced some cans and Andrei Arlovski while Fedor has fought, well just about everyone (outside the UFC, don't want Dana White on my ass). Boy oh boy I feel for Rogers, Fedor by TKO in the stare down.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Iam extremely pumped to see this fight.. It will be a interesting one, but I think Fedor will win..


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm getting tired of Rogers s*it talk. Rogers beat a glass jaw Arlovski (who obviously didn't take Rogers seriously) and now Rogers is God's gift to the MMA world.
Let's get this fight finished so Rogers can go back to bar room brawls and pie eating contests and we can watch Fedor move onto the next fight.


----------



## AutoThreat1985 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's totally gonna happen :confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know the one thing Roger's really has going for him is that he has absolutly no idea who he is up against and honestly that might work in his favor since he won't fear the hype its not like Fedor has any visible wholes in his game any ways.


----------



## AutoThreat1985 (Oct 17, 2009)

Fedor has to fight someone in StrikeForce, and Overeem doesn't want any. He's too busy beating of Tijuana cab drivers across the pond..


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Brett Rogers has a better chance of seeing god.

Astronomical chances of Fedor losing.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've said it before, he will enter the cage and then a stoic Russian man will appear with a dishearteningly calm look on his face. He is not intimidated and doesn't read nor care about any talk that Rogers has made up till this point....

He will enter the cage and in the same calm and stoic fashion stare easily into Rogers eye's instantly bringing Rogers to the realization that he has made a serious error.....

The the mayhem will ensue, the fight will end in the 1st and Rogers will be explaining his plans on improving striking defense and working on his ground game.....

I'm out....


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Rogers is gonna get dominated just like Mr. Zulu.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Is rogers an idiot ? Does he even know what rules other fights were fought? Fedor fought about 7 fights were you can't hit the oponent in the face on the ground . Does Rogers even realize how much of a moron he is for saying that, he won't even win one match under those rules.


----------



## Lusi (Apr 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I've said it before, he will enter the cage and then a stoic Russian man will appear with a dishearteningly calm look on his face. He is not intimidated and doesn't read nor care about any talk that Rogers has made up till this point....
> 
> He will enter the cage and in the same calm and stoic fashion stare easily into Rogers eye's instantly bringing Rogers to the realization that he has made a serious error.....
> 
> ...


lol...this is exactly what I was thinking too.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think Rogers might do better than Silvia. Well he probably wont land more shots that Tim (zero) but I think he might break the 45 second mark in this fight but I could be wrong.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I've said it before, he will enter the cage and then a stoic Russian man will appear with a dishearteningly calm look on his face. He is not intimidated and doesn't read nor care about any talk that Rogers has made up till this point....
> 
> He will enter the cage and in the same calm and stoic fashion stare easily into Rogers eye's instantly bringing Rogers to the realization that he has made a serious error.....
> 
> ...



Tear drop. This was absolutely beautiful Mr CC, mazel tov.

I'm not even so sure Rogers is that confident in himself. Probably just trying to hype himself up as much as possible before Fedor has buttsecks with his soul. Me still thinks Fedor by armbar.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Tear drop. This was absolutely beautiful Mr CC, mazel tov.
> 
> I'm not even so sure Rogers is that confident in himself. Probably just trying to hype himself up as much as possible before Fedor has buttsecks with his soul. Me still thinks Fedor by armbar.


 
I too see an extremity being mangled before the end of the 1st....:thumbsup:


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Smiley Face said:


> Rogers is gonna get dominated just like Mr. Zulu.


I want to see the original photo.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

tecnotut said:


> I want to see the original photo.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I've said it before, he will enter the cage and then a stoic Russian man will appear with a dishearteningly calm look on his face. He is not intimidated and doesn't read nor care about any talk that Rogers has made up till this point....


I would only like to add that even if Fedor was listening (which he wasn't, because the game of "Go Ice Fishing" he was playing with Kiril and Michkov was much more interesting), he couldn't understand Rogers.

So, just to be clear:

He hasn't heard these comments, he can't understand them (because of the language barrier) and he doesn't care enough to ask for a translation.

Fedor shows up and kills people. I can say honestly that one of the most endearing traits about Fedor is that he doesn't ever seem to care who it is, he's going to beat them, in the words of the great Ken Shamrock, into a living death which, in case your wondering, looks like this:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> You know the one thing Roger's really has going for him is that he has absolutly no idea who he is up against and honestly that might work in his favor since he won't fear the hype its not like Fedor has any visible wholes in his game any ways.


I'm kind of worried about this too. Arlovski was getting the better of Fedor in the exchanges, up until the end, and that lack of fear may actually help Rogers' lucky punch.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I'm kind of worried about this too. Arlovski was getting the better of Fedor in the exchanges, up until the end, and that lack of fear may actually help Rogers' lucky punch.


Man I don't know how someone could NOT know about Fedor. IMO, Rogers is just talking it up, but inside he has to have doubts. I mean Fedor has dispatched more than a few guys Rogers size that fight just he does.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I'm kind of worried about this too. Arlovski was getting the better of Fedor in the exchanges, up until the end, and that lack of fear may actually help Rogers' lucky punch.


Roger's confidence _is_ false confidence. It has to be.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry Rogers. It's hard to knock someone out while you're being arm barred


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

If he's going to play mind games with Fedor he is going to lose. Thing that pisses me off is that the guy hits so damn hard if he get's one good punch even Fedor's adamantium chin wont be able to take it. Because he could land that punch, if something in Fedor brain short-ciruits and causes a momentary lapse in his otherwise flawless movement he could land that punch.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

I really don't think his striking is that great. Fedor has been hit by the best and taken it. Of course Rogers is going to look superhuman when he fights cans and glass chin arlovski.


----------

